# Lathe ordered today-- guess which one ?



## leroy (Dec 31, 2014)

Well thanks to Nels for this site as well as thank you to all fellow members with 34 answers and 1,059 views to my first post of (which brand of lathes) i ordered the G4003G today before the price increase and additional 5% off. The Springfield Mo. store is sold out so the next shipment is around Jan 19. Going to springfield mo for pickup and to buy tooling. So next is research on tooling. Anyone need a set of eyes on anything at the Grizz store i can check it out for you.  HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND A GREAT NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2014)

Congrats!

I just got the 2015 catalog today, what page is the 5% off coupon on that people are talking about?


----------



## leroy (Dec 31, 2014)

Darkzero look on the outer cover on the back. My 2014 had a code on the back but have not gotten the 2015 yet. Also the 2014 Grizz was my first one so not sure if they do this for new customers or not.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks. Ah I see. My 2012 had a coupon on the back cover. No coupons on my 2013 - 2015 catalogs. So I guess it is for new customers? That was the only time I ever received a coupon from them.

Now your sleepless nights begin! :lmao:


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 31, 2014)

Atta boy Leroy! I've had mine just under 2 months and loving it. In the meantime, consider what your going to use for leveling feet. I used hockey pucks and 5/8" bolts.


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 1, 2015)

Wait what price increase and what 5% discount coupon?

i just got my G0752 lathe a few weeks ago and the nice lady on the phone asked me if I wanted a catalog and I said SURE,  I still don't have a catalog and I have tried twice on their web site with no luck.  Are they between catalogs now?

also, and most importNtly, is there a annual price increase on their stuff?  I am planning to order a mill in the next few days.  I was sort of hoping they might have some new year special or something, otherwise I might have already ordered it.

thNks,

jim


----------

